# what is your favorite lure



## pikefanatic_557

*favorite lure for bass*​
jig27.14%spoon00.00%crankbait414.29%worm828.57%spinners27.14%spinner bait828.57%buzzbait chatter bait27.14%chatter bait00.00%other27.14%


----------



## pikefanatic_557

if u picked other please post your favorite below


----------



## boondocks

If I would have took this pole last year I would picked a Jig,But after the luck I had on crankbaits this year,for the time being I'll have to say cranks.


----------



## njsimonson

5" Senko...deadly as can be!


----------



## Invector

Dont fish largies much. My uncle in MN uses worms. The Sencko from what he tells me. I fish smallies...I have taken many many more smallies on topwater then on any other lure. I did get some good action of the dipstick worm from Northland. But if i worked it too fast the twiching motion triggerd pike and they would tair up the worm. So I had to work it very slowly to avoid the pike.


----------



## the hillbilly

I love to fish a jig, but my favorite bait for bass fishing is soft plastics....the super fluke....especially during the spring spawn...it is absolutely deadly.


----------



## jamesavp

Hey we don't talk about that lure ever! It is top secret  . It is truly a great lure. I really got in to using them when I was living in florida, I would use a white, silver shad, or baby bass colors to catch red fish, sea trout, snook and bass. I really learned the bait since I fished with it almost year round. I now use it for bass and it gets the job done. Nothing looks more tasty than an injured bait fish. Here are some pics of the baits victoms.
[siteimg]4813[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4290[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4293[/siteimg]


----------



## little hunter

soft plastics work great for me,or a just a bobber and a worm,but i also dont mind using a little lure once in a while. i dont like the big clunky ones so much for bass.


----------



## njsimonson

little hunter said:


> or a just a bobber and a worm,but i also dont mind using a little lure once in a while.


LIIIIIVE BAIT!??!?! :eyeroll: Sacrilidge!


----------



## cut'em

Black and Chartruse Slider on 6lb. test :beer:


----------



## Bore.224

Rebel Rattling Minnow , 10lb-12lb line ,sunscreen and whole lotta BEER!!! Cmon spring hurry up!!! :roll:


----------



## lvmylabs

Spinner baits and Cranks to cover water. When I slow down a big jig or soft plastics to pick apart heavy cover. I can't wait for Bass Opener.


----------



## njsimonson

121 Days til Bass Opener (MN - the "real" bass opener).

About 5 weeks earlier here in ND


----------



## CompetitionHunter

Renegade minnow for me!


----------

